# Mathews DownForce Rest and FOBs-Great match



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Just set up a DownForce. I wish I had more to say. All I did was install per instructions (as easy as it gets), set up center shot, level at the berger hole and shooting FOBs in about 10 minutes. Tons of clearance even when using an arrow holder. The quality of the rest is very impressive. A big Thumbs up for FOBs and the DownForce :thumbs_up


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm getting ready to purchase one of these rests today and was searching for confirmation that they would work with FOBS (thanks). My local archery shop is pretty short-handed and busy right now so I was going mount the rest myself. How do you get the rest centered (setting up center shot?)? I'm sure it's simple to install, but I don't know how to make the adjustments after it's attached.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Code.Mafia said:


> I'm getting ready to purchase one of these rests today and was searching for confirmation that they would work with FOBS (thanks). My local archery shop is pretty short-handed and busy right now so I was going mount the rest myself. How do you get the rest centered (setting up center shot?)? I'm sure it's simple to install, but I don't know how to make the adjustments after it's attached.


re: Rest....Great FOB rest. Do make sure after you shoot a while you double check that the forks are still laying flat. You may need to tighten things up again after a few shots. After that, things should stay nice and flat.

Tuning.. 

I am all about hillbilly tuning. Give me an arrow, a square piece of paper and a set of Allen wrenches and in about 15 minutes you should be dynamically super tuned.

Center shot...I start by using a second arrow that I know is laying flat on the vertical part of the riser. This arrow will be pointed out as straight as any laser mounted at the sight mount. Eye ball that the arrows looks parallel. This is a good starting point.








Form here, I recommend broadhead tuning (I like to say dynamic tuning). It is so simple and tuning a bow dynamically will be better than any bench tune can possibly perform. No bow is perfect. A blade will amplify everything. Here is a link to a great video Kenny Parson did on the subject. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm_mBH9lhRw

Keep me posted!


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Paul that second arrow is a great idea! I've never seen that before but makes so much sense, the K.I.S.S. system always seems to work! (KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID)

Got to shoot a bit hitting tight out to fifty yards unfrortunately with my current set up that is my max ( had to gap off the bottom of the sight ring ) but the shooting is good!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Scott


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I wondered about this rest, it gets a bad rap with mixed reviews. Glad to hear it's working for you, I still may slap one on a M7.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

I've had this rest on my M6 since bout bow new over year ago. Hasn't failed me, and have even hunted with it. Rest seems built tough as I have never had to do any adjustment and I can be pretty rough on my bows.


----------

